# Sticky Grips



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

The grips on my handlebars keep getting sticky, and developing this black, sticky, substance that balls up on the grips.

I've tried cleaning them with Dawn dish detergent, which does a great job of cleaning them, but the sticky situation just returns. 

It doesn't matter if I wear gloves or not, it still developes and builds up.

Water does not rinse the sticky stuff off. Wiping with my shirt/jersey does not effectively clean off the grips. Dawn and a good scrub with a washcloth or sponge removes it temprarily. It's back within a day.

*How can I make this stop? * Do I need to purchase different grips?

The bike is new, purchased in June. It is a Giant FCR 3w. Here is a picture so you can see the handlebars I'm speaking of.










The entire post above is not code!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Buy new grips. I had a pair of Cannondale grips that came on my BadBoy and they were sticky like that. I always had to wear gloves and it got worse over time. I just replaced them with Race Face Good and Evils and they are very sticky also. I don't know what brand of grips to recommend but when I was look for grips there were so many to chose from.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I purchased these new grips from REI for 12 bucks:
Serfas RX brand grips 

So far, they are great, no stickyness, and also it seems there is improvement in the hand numbness area. I had pretty much resigned myself to wearing good gloves and moving hand positions often, and still batteling some hand numbness (especially in the 1st two fingers). These grips do, indeed, seem to improve that.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Loraura,
If you ever find the Serfas grips provide inadequate cushioning, I could also recommend the Ergon grips ( http://www.rei.com/search?cat=4500801&brand=Ergon&hist=cat%2C4500801%3AGrips+and+Tape%5Ebrand%2CErgon )

They're pricey & unconventional looking, but do an excellent job of distributing pressure points.


----------

